# لماذا نتزوج آمرأة واحدة ؟



## النهيسى (10 يونيو 2010)

لماذا نتزوج آمرأة واحدة ؟

من البدء سمح الله برجل واحد لأمرأة واحدة . خلق الله أدم وخلق له حواء (واحدة) وقد تكرر هذا الوضع بذاته في فلك نوح ،فقد أمر نوحا وامرأته وبنيه الثلاثة ونساءهم بالدخول إلى الفلك ، دخلت مع كل منهم امرأة واحدة . ولو كان الله يسمح لتعدد الزوجات لكان بالأولى قد سمح ذلك بعد خلق الإنسان مباشرة لكي يعمر الأرض ...ولكان قد كرر ذلك بعد ترك الفلك للإسراع بتعمير الأرض مره أخرى بعد خرابها بالطوفان . صحيح إن اليهود أذنو بالزواج بأكثر من واحدة قبل السبي ، ولكنهم بعد السبي اكتوا بواحدة .

وتقرر المسيحية بجلاء إن رجلا واحدآ لأمرأة واحدة بالزواج يصبحان جسدآ واحدآ . وهذه القاعدة الطبيعية لا يمكن أن تتوفر في حالة رجل واحد يعاشر أكثر من امرأة واحدة .
إذ كيف يكون الرجل مع أكثر من امرأة جسدآ وحدآ؟أنهم يكونون في هذه الحالة عدة أجساد !
والرجل الواحد للمرأة الواحدة أمر تتوفر فيه المعاني التي ترمز إليها المسيحية ، وهي معاني الطهر والنعمة والقداسة ، وما ينتج عنها من محبة ووئام وتعاون وتضحية . ولكن في حالة تعدد الزوجات لا تتعدد هذه المعاني ،
وهذا أمر مستحيل عقلا وبداهة ، لأن هذه المعاني الروحية العاطفية السامية غير قابلة للتجزئة والانقسام والتوزيع ، لأنها بطبيعتها واحدة لا تنقسم . فلا يمكن للرجل أن تكون علاقته بالثانية كالآولى أو كالثالثة . ولا يمكن للزوجة أن تحب ذلك الرجل مادام له زوجات أخريات ، ذات الحب الكامل الذي يتوفر في حالة انفرادها ، إذ يجب أن تتجه العاطفة كاملة من الرجل الواحد للمرأة الواحدة ، ومن المرأة الواحدة للرجل الواحد ، وبذلك يكون أساس واحد قوي دون أن يتعرض لعوامل الحقد أو الغيرة .
هذه هي الأساس الدينية والنفسية والاجتماعية التي قام عليها الزواج الأول بين آدم
(الرجل الأول ) وحواء( المرأة الأولى ) . وهي بذاتها التي يقوم عليها الزواج بين المسيحيين ، لأن المسيحية أزلية ، والمسيح أزلي مع الأب (ككلمته ) .
القواعد المسيحية إذ واحدة لا تتغير بسير الزمن أو تطور الأحوال والظروف .
لم يقل الكتاب إن الله خلق لآدم غير حواء ... هذه الحالة الأولي التي بدأت بها الخليقة كما جاء في الكتاب المقدس مستمرة دائمة ، لأن المسيحية حق والحق واحد ، وهي لذلك لا تقبل التغيير والتبديل . ولما نجىء ألى أقوال السيد المسيح نراه يقرر ذات الشىء فيقول لليهود طالبي الطلاق : إن الله من البدء خلقهما ذكرا وأنثى " أي ذكر واحد وأنثى واحدة .( متى 19 :4 )
وقال الرب يسوع أيضآ :
" الذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان "( لو 7:19 )


منقول


​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## النهيسى (10 يونيو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> ​


*


ربنا يبارك مروركم الغالى والرائع جداا شكرااا

*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (10 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع جميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2010)

موضوع راااااااااااائع 
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

